# First Reds at Bob Sikes Monday Oct 29



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

After trying for around 2 months to catch these seemingly elusive creatures, we tried LIVE shrimp which made the world of difference! 

Both our first redfish catches and both slot! (booyah!)
She goes to get her cigarettes and the black drum hits. Solo hand reeled that sucker in. :boxing:

Don't ask about the bluefish. My fishing buddy is crazy and keeps everything...
It was nice to get back and try it next to the more delicious species though for comparison.

info:
G.B. side of bob sikes down at the very end. Both sides. live shrimp/30lb leader/2 oz egg weight on mine, 2oz "tourist rig" on hers.

Hope to catch some larger non-slots next...

Oh, and she will probably want me to mention that although I caught 2, hers is the BIGGER one (which she rubbed in all night while making obscene gestures lol)


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

good job man. i usually go to the beach side of sikes looks like i should try that side.


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

jakec said:


> good job man. i usually go to the beach side of sikes looks like i should try that side.


Yeah us too. It was our first time on that side. With the wind coming from the north it made more sense for some reason.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah i heard her scream when she landed it. Nice group of fish right there. We were the group one closest to yall


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

sweet,, nice catch


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

dang looks like i should have headed further down the pier, also should have stayed later. maybe the next time i don't have to work in the AM I will.


----------

